# McDonough vs. Blanks



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2...ns-lance-blanks-and-ryan-mcdonough-on-the-day

Long article, but a pretty good read. I am really starting to have a little(LITTLE) faith in this front office again. Babby seems to understand what needs to be done a little better. And like that McDonough came out and gave details of his opinions.


----------

